# A hole in my heart



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:cryin:This morning our little beautifull gerbil Pudgy passed onto the bridge ,
There a few words to describe how much we loved her and how she opened everyones heart ,she was a amazing little girl with a strong fight but she fought right untill she took her last breath , Oh my little Pudgy you have left a whole in our familys hearts RIP our little baby .

Do not stand at my grave and weep 
I am not there. I do not sleep. 
I am a thousand winds that blow. 
I am the diamond glints on snow. 
I am the sunlight on ripened grain. 
I am the gentle autumn rain. 
When you awaken in the morning's hush 
I am the swift uplifting rush 
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry; 
I am not there. I did not die.

[youtube_browser]_hs8mfEQOJM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i am sooo sorry for your loss hun (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) RIP little pudgy over rainbow bridge


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry RIP little one


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

it must be very cutting for you to loose such a beautiful member of the family
memories of pugsy will live forever in your heart and to see such a wonderful video, it really made me think dearly of your sad loss.
r.i.p.dear pugsy, may you have such wonderful days in heaven
sorry for you loss
wendy


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Pugsy and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

rip lil one xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

RIP little Pudgy....sweet dreams...


----------

